# Axel RN!



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

We went to our third Rally competition yesterday, and as always I kept my expectations low  It was a LONG day, as Rally Novice A was at the very end of the day and we got there mid morning.

I havent quite figured out the magic button to push to keep his attention, but I must have accidentally found it yesterday afternoon, as he did really well and kept focus for nearly the whole course earning a 97! And since we had two others in the RNA class we can say we actually earned the blue ribbon this time  haha!

I'm so proud of Axel. I have to admit I wasn't sure that we could actually get this far. But now that we have, it's time for me to start working on memorizing those Rally Advanced signs 

https://youtu.be/aSbURL9m6_A


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations!! I am very proud of you two  You worked hard and it paid off.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well done! Hi fives to both of you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Well done! Congratulations Team Axel!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Can you hear me clapping? That was wonderful. Everything can be much harder when done outside unless you always practice outside. It was a nice course and Axel did a great job taking your direction. Now go play tug with that boy.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

If a 6 month old spoo decided to jump a lot, like over my legs to get to the sofa, is that a sign that she would like agility?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

seminolewind said:


> If a 6 month old spoo decided to jump a lot, like over my legs to get to the sofa, is that a sign that she would like agility?


Probably! The Reiki practitioner/animal communicator who read Javelin and Lily when we were away two weekends ago said Javvy wants to do something that involves jumping. She also suggested agility.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Can you hear me clapping? That was wonderful. Everything can be much harder when done outside unless you always practice outside. It was a nice course and Axel did a great job taking your direction. Now go play tug with that boy.


Haha, yes he got a nice tug reward when we were done, even though he leapt around in the ring trying to eat his ribbon - so naughty!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

seminolewind said:


> If a 6 month old spoo decided to jump a lot, like over my legs to get to the sofa, is that a sign that she would like agility?


I think it's a definite sign .


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Axeldog said:


> Haha, yes he got a nice tug reward when we were done, even though he leapt around in the ring trying to eat his ribbon - so naughty!


Javelin did the same with trying to eat his PCA title rosette too. One thing that is funny is that Lily loves the toys she wins more than almost anything else she has to play with. They are usually just little stuffies, but she knows which ones got handed to her for the first time in a trial rings and she treasures them above all else. 

I do hope you and Axel go on to the advanced, excellent and RAE classes. Rally is so much fun. I hope Axel wins some bestie toys down the road.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yay - congratulations Axel and Mom!!!!! Sounds like you two are hooked on rally, that is so great . Great job!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats to you both! Excellent work


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations! A 97 is spectacular!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JudyD said:


> Congratulations! A 97 is spectacular!


JudyD you are right that a 97 is spectacular, especially in novice A! Did you get your title certificate yet? The title certificates are very nice. Both you and Axeldog will have to start a trophy wall!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Catherine,
The trial was just a couple days ago, does the certificate get sent from the AKC? I had no idea he would be getting anything.

I have been wondering what to do with the rosette ribbon. It is just laying on the desk right now - The others he got were flat, so I just stuck them in his file. Perhaps I should make a little thing to hang on the wall to commemorate his achievement


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Axeldog, I know your certificate won't have come yet, it is too soon, but I was wondering if JudyD got Jazzy's RN title certificate. They come from the AKC and they are really nicely done. For the special rosettes (titles, hig combined RAE legs, High in Trial) that Lily and I have gotten I have a couple of shadowbox frames. They are a really nice way to show them off and Michaels often has them on sale. 

For the numerous others (think 80+ just from RAE legs) I have been working on making a crate cover for Lily's crate using them. I just got my sewing machine out to do some surgery to reattach arms and legs to specially loved toys, so maybe I will try to finish the crate cover this week. When I do I will post some pictures. My inspiration was a crate cover that Quossum had done a number of years ago.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz's RN certificate came earlier this week, so around three weeks after her third Q. Axeldog, yours will probably show up by the end of the month. It is exciting to open those big envelopes.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratz to you and axel. it's nice enjoying the achievements of poodles and their people!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so happy for you! Good job, both of ya! Yeah you are going have to frame that first Rosette and start a trophy wall just for Axel's many awards he's going to win in the future!(that's a certainty , I just know it! LOL!!!) CONGRATS!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Way to go!! That's awesome  I look forward to hearing about more blue ribbons!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome and congrats! That is such good work--I don't know that I could do it. Amazing. Feels good to have that title under your belt (and collar) doesn't it!

--Q


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Molly, I am not so sure about "Axel's many awards" he will win, haha! i still havent figured out the magic button for getting his attention, and I just lucked out this time!

Quossum, yes it is fun to actually have a title under belt and collar for the first time . 

My husband had these photos on his phone that he took during awards. 

The first picture shows the inattentive owner, fiddling with the ribbon, not picking up on the wild animal's cues of impending attack of ribbon. The second photo shows the consequence of owner's inattention, haha!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww, Axel just wanted to see what was so special as to have taken your attention!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations to both of you! I really enjoyed watching the video. Axel looks very attentive and extremely handsome ( as always)!


----------

